# Eldar MC hunters



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been trying to work this out as a viable idea for Eldar Monstrous Creature or higher hunting unit. I am asking our fellow members here for any feedback on this.

Would this work?

1 Autarch on Jetbike with Shining Spear Lance & Banshee Mask
1 Shining Spear Exarch with Star Lance
5 Shining Spears with Lances

The idea here is to have the autarch join the unit & then have them charge into the MC preferably on its blind side with less armour. Not be overwatched due to the Autarch & Banshee Mask pound the MC in CC & hopefully finish it off in 1 round, having bonus's with everyone striking with Lances & then hop into cover.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I love that particular unit. They can go after any big heavy unit, really. getting the shot in before the charge helps a lot also.

Monstrous Creatures, however, don't have 'blind sides' or less armor. Only vehicles operate that way.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You _can_, but given that Eldar laugh in the face of all Monstrous Creatures ever anyway (Bladestorm on everything that isn't Destroyer or Monofilament, which are two premier anti-things-with-a-toughness qualities, will do that), I don't think it's strictly _necessary_; I mean, if you're doing it because you like the models, all power to you, but it's a very inefficient way to hunt monsters in the Eldar codex.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

As Midnightsun said. My monsterhunters from my latest game against nids was spelled Dire Avengers. My two squads handled a mawloc and two trygons. Bladestorm is realy the only thing you need.


----------

